# eselect-opencl is blocking ..

## Erdie

Ich frage mich ob diese Problem durch Löschen von eselect-opencl gelöst werden kann, traue mich aber nicht es zu tun, derweil es sein kann,  dass es fehlschlägt und ich es nicht mehr installiert bekomme. Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/opencl-headers-2020.03.13-r1::gentoo  48 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/ocl-icd-2.2.12-r3::gentoo [2.2.12::gentoo] USE="khronos-headers" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/opencl-3-r1::gentoo [2::gentoo] ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-amdgpu%) (-i965%) (-nvidia%*) (-r600%) (-radeonsi%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/zstandard-0.13.0::gentoo [0.12.0::gentoo] USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_7 (-python3_8)" 644 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/mercurial-5.3.2::gentoo [5.2.2-r1::gentoo] USE="chg -emacs -gpg -test -tk -zsh-completion" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_7%* (-python3_8)" 7.339 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/youtube-dl-2020.05.08::gentoo [2020.05.03::gentoo] USE="-test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 python3_7 (-python3_8)" 3.099 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.20.3-r3::gentoo [1.20.3-r1::gentoo] USE="ipv6 nls pcre (ssl) zlib -cookie_check% -debug -gnutls -idn -libressl -metalink% -ntlm -static -test -uuid" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-3.6.0:0/5.0.0::gentoo [3.5.0:0/5.0.0::gentoo] USE="-contrib -sensord -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 267 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] net-im/zoom-5.0.403652.0509::gentoo [5.0.399860.0429::gentoo] USE="(-bundled-libjpeg-turbo) -pulseaudio" 40.535 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-32.0.0.371:22::gentoo [32.0.0.363:22::gentoo] USE="nsplugin ppapi" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" 34.854 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/teamspeak-client-3.5.3::gentoo [3.5.2::gentoo] USE="alsa -pulseaudio" 95.171 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/rpm-4.14.2.1-r1::gentoo [4.14.1::gentoo] USE="acl dbus%* nls -caps -doc -lua -python (-selinux) -test -zstd%" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7%" 4.060 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dropbox-cli-2020.03.04::gentoo [19::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 python3_7%* (-python3_8)" 14 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-apps/kio-extras-19.12.3-r1:5::gentoo [19.12.3:5::gentoo] USE="activities handbook man phonon sftp taglib -debug -mtp -nfs -openexr -samba -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/vlc-3.0.10-r1:0/5-9::gentoo [3.0.8:0/5-9::gentoo] USE="X a52 alsa dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt jack jpeg libnotify libsamplerate mad mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opus png qt5 ssl svg taglib truetype udev vdpau vorbis x264 xml -aom -archive -aribsub -bidi -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -chromecast -dav1d -dc1394 -debug (-directx) -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome-keyring -gstreamer -ieee1394 -kate -libass -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua -macosx-notifications -matroska -modplug -mtp -musepack -nfs -omxil -optimisememory -projectm -pulseaudio -rdp -run-as-root -samba -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -soxr -speex -srt -test -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vnc -vpx -wayland -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi (-altivec%)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" 25.486 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl ("app-eselect/eselect-opencl" is blocking dev-libs/ocl-icd-2.2.12-r3, dev-util/opencl-headers-2020.03.13-r1)

Total: 15 packages (14 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 211.511 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-eselect/eselect-opencl required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-440.82:0/440::gentoo, installed) USE="X acpi driver gtk3 kms libglvnd multilib tools -compat -static-libs -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

  (dev-libs/ocl-icd-2.2.12-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/opencl-3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

    dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/mesa-19.3.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 libglvnd llvm opencl vdpau wayland -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -lm-sensors -osmesa -pax_kernel (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vulkan -vulkan-overlay -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich ob diese Problem durch Löschen von eselect-opencl gelöst werden kann [...]

 

Nee, eher nicht, aber mit >=nvidia-drivers-440.82-r1

sollte es klappen. (stable =nvidia-drivers-440.82 ist mit dem neuen OpenCL Kram noch nicht kompatibel).

Falls du das Update machst, dann beachte nach dem deinstallieren von app-eselect/eselect-opencl bitte auch den Rat aus https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2020-04-22-opencl-upgrade-file-collisions.html

Und, beachte das für funktionierendes OpenCL mit nvidia-drivers das uvm.ko Modul benötigt wird -- das bekommst du indem das nvidia-drivers Paket mit USE=uvm gebaut wird.

----------

## Erdie

Danke, das wars. Der merge läuft gerade. Wie ist das mit dem opencl, kann ich das irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen? Ich verwende ab und zu kdenlive und das ist beim rendern sehr langsam. Soweit ist verstanden habe, gibt es da auch keine opencl Unterstützung. Es ist vielleicht hier off-topic aber ich erlaube mir mal zu fragen: Wer oder was profitiert denn davon?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da gucke ich mit meiner GeForce GTX 560 Ti dumm aus der Wäsche. Der letzte unterstützte Treiber ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-391.0.0. Ich kann also die Abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Da gucke ich mit meiner GeForce GTX 560 Ti dumm aus der Wäsche. Der letzte unterstützte Treiber ist x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-391.0.0. Ich kann also die Abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen. :(

 

Sollte mit der =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r2 Version gehen. Setze für diese Version aber bitte USE=-libglvnd global in der make.conf

(libglvnd wird von dieser Treiberversion nicht wirklich unterstützt, daher disable das Flag am besten. Sollte aber dennoch mit dem altbewährten eselect-opengl noch fein funktionieren -- siehe dazu auch im Bug 713546

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist bei mir eingetragen.

```
[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl ("app-eselect/eselect-opencl" is blocking dev-libs/ocl-icd-2.2.12-r3, dev-util/opencl-headers-2020.03.13-r1)
```

----------

## Josef.95

flammenflitzer,

dann schaue bitte mal nach den reverse dependencies via 

```
emerge -av --depclean app-eselect/eselect-opencl
```

 daraus sollte ersichtlich sein welches installierte Paket es noch braucht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
equery depends eselect-opencl

 * These packages depend on eselect-opencl:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 (app-eselect/eselect-opencl)
```

 

```
emerge -av --depclean app-eselect/eselect-opencl

Calculating dependencies... done!

  app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4 pulled in by:

    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 requires app-eselect/eselect-opencl
```

----------

## Josef.95

flammenflitzer,

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r1 requires app-eselect/eselect-opencl
```

jo, du brauchst die -r2 Revision.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Habe ich nicht mitbekommen, das es da eine neuere Version gibt. Als Porthole noch verfügbar war, hätte ich das sofort gesehen.  :Wink:   Schade, das es das nicht mehr gibt..... Auch schade, das es kein ordentliches GUI für die Paketverwaltung gibt. (kuroo ist für mich zu unübersichtlich)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich kann jetzt weder app-eselect/eselect-opencl noch app-eselect/eselect-opengl installieren. Wie kann ich jetzt umschalten?

```
# emerge app-eselect/eselect-opengl -pv                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4::gentoo  3 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl ("app-eselect/eselect-opengl" is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.132-r2, x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.7, media-libs/mesa-19.3.5)
```

```
emerge app-eselect/eselect-opencl -pv 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4::gentoo  0 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl ("app-eselect/eselect-opencl" is blocking dev-util/opencl-headers-2020.03.13-r1, dev-libs/ocl-icd-2.2.12-r3)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-eselect/eselect-opencl

  (dev-libs/ocl-icd-2.2.12-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/opencl-3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)"

    dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/ocl-icd[khronos-headers,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/mesa-19.3.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles1 gles2 libglvnd llvm opencl osmesa vdpau wayland xa xvmc -d3d9 -debug -lm-sensors -pax_kernel (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vulkan -vulkan-overlay" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -intel -iris (-lima) -nouveau (-panfrost) -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware"
```

 Ersetzt libglvnd eselect-opengl? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1110108-start-0.html https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8428194.html

----------

